# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  █برشلونه x بايرليفركوزن█►اياب دور الـ 16 من دوري أبطال أوربــا ◄ █

## امام اباتي

*


اهلا احبابي اعزائي اعضاء وزوار منبر مريخاب أون لاين 
تقديم اليوم

اياب دور الـ 16 من دوري أبطال أوربــا2011 - 2012
بين بــايرين ليفركوزن × بــــرشلونة

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*




░ المنــاسبة ░اياب دور الـ 16 من دوري أبطال أوربــا 2011 - 2012
░ الموعد ░ الاربعاء 7 مارس 2012 
░ الــتوقــيت ░ 22:45 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة
░ المكان ░الكامب نو _ برشلونة - أسبانيا
░ القنوات العربية الناقلة ░ الجزيرة الرياضية 


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*


اسم القنآةُ :الجزيرة الرياضية(+2)
بثهـآ :دولة قطر - الدوحة .
تاريخ البث الرسمي : 1 / 11 / 2003 م .
لغة البث :بـاللغتيـنَ العربيـة ، والانجليزيـة .
الجزيرة الرياضية قناة رياضية عربية دولية تبث من دولةقطر، وتعتمد الحياد والموضوعية في الطرح والشفافية
والتجرد في عرض وسماع كلالآراء مع توفير التغطية الآنية والصادقة، مستمدةً اسمها وفكرها من اسمالجزيرة
وفكره، لتتكامل مع مكونات شبكة الجزيرة.
صدر قرار إنشاء الجزيرة الرياضية من قبل رئيس مجلس إدارةقناة الجزيرة الفضائية في اليوم الخامس من شهر
أغسطس – آب – 2003 ميلادية، وبدأالبث التجريبي في الثلاثين من نفس الشهر والسنة، حيث اقتصر البث على
مبارياتالدوري الأسباني (الليغا) يومي السبت والأحد فقط من كل أسبوع. وكان يوم السبت الأولمن نوفمبر – 
تشرين الثاني – 2003 ميلادية تاريخ بداية البث الرسمي، وقد صادفهذا التاريخ الذكرى السابعة لانطلاقة قناة
الجزيرة الإخبارية .

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

الإسم :ستاد الكامب نو
الموقع : مدينة برشلونة - مقاطعة كتالونية - أسبانيا
سنة التأسيس : 1957
آخر تجديد : 1988
نوع الأرضية : عشبية
السعة العامة : 98,934 متفرج
الإحداثيات : "50'22°41 شمالا "26'07°2 شرقا



نبذة عن البطولة 
دوري أبطال أوروبا (سابقا : كأس الأندية الأوروبية البطلة)  هي بطولة في رياضة كرة القدم تجمع الأندية صاحبة المراكز الأولى في  الدوريات الأوروبية المحلية لتتنافس على لقب بطل أوروبا. ويعتبرها الكثيرون  أهم بطولة في كرة القدم على مستوى الأندية. نادي ريال مدريد الأسباني هو النادى الأكثر فوزاً باللقب (تسعة ألقاب)، يليه نادي اي سي ميلان الإيطالي (سبعة ألقاب)،]]. كما وتحمل الأندية الإيطالية والاسبانية الرقم القياسي بعدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة, بـ12 لقب دوري ابطال لكل من الدولتين, بينما انجلترا 11 والمانيا 6، حيث جائت القاب اسبانيا عن طريق ريال مدريد 9 مرات ونادي برشلونة 3 مرات, اما ألقاب اندية ايطاليا فقد جائت عبر قطبي مدينة ميلانو اي سي ميلان 7 مرات وهو يعد أفضل المشرفين لإيطاليا خارجياً ونادي انتر ميلان 3 مرات وهو الفريق الإيطالي الوحيد الذي حقق الثلاثية التاريخية بعد فوزه على نادي بايرن ميونيخ الألماني في نهائي موسم 2009/2010  ولقبان للزعيم المحلي لإيطاليا نادي اليوفنتوس الذي يعد أكثر من خسر  نهائيات وأكثر من حقق لقب الوصافة في تاريخ البطولة إلى جانب بنفيكا  البرتغالي. يرى الأغلب بأن الاندية الإيطالية هي المتفوقة تاريخيا في هذه  البطولة, كونها حققتها 12 مرة ووصلت للنهائي 26 مرة, بينما أندية اسبانيا حققتها أيضا12 مرة لكنها وصلت للنهائي 21 مرة فقط.
تاريخ البطولة
يعود  الفضل في ولادة مسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا، إلى صحافيين فرنسيين يعملون في  صحيفة ليكيب الرياضية الفرنسية، وعلى رأسهم غابريال هانو الذي اقترح إنشاء  كأس أوروبا للأندية في العام 1954 ثم كتب زميله  جاك دو ريزويك مقالاً يقترح فيه مشروع كأس أوروبا للأندية، ولاقى هذا  الاقتراح ردود فعل إيجابية في القارة العجوز، وتبع ذلك قيام جاك فيران من  ليكيب أيضاً كتابة مسودة لنظام البطولة في 25 كانون الثاني/يناير من العام 1955، وفي العام الثالث من شباط/فبراير من العام 1955 نشرت  الصحيفة الفرنسية قائمة الأندية المدعوة لخوض النسخة الأولى من كأس أوروبا  للأندية ولبت هذه الأندية الدعوة، خصوصاً أن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) لم يمانع إنشاء المسابقة بعد أن وافق على المشروع المقدم من الصحيفة.
هيمن ريال مدريد الإسباني على النسخات الأولى من المسابقة فحصد أول خمسة ألقاب (1955-1960) قبل أن يكسر احتكاره نادي بنفيكا البرتغالي في عامي (1961 و1962 ثم بإنتر ميلان الإيطالي الذي توج مرتين متتاليتين عامي1964 و 1965 قبل أن يأتي دور الهيمنة الهولندية في بداية السبعينيات إذ حصد أياكس أمستردام ثلاثة ألقاب متتالية من 1971 وحتى 1973 ثم ناب عنه بايرن ميونخ الألماني الذي حقق ثلاثية أيضاً (من 1974 حتى 1976)، وفي المواسم الستة التي تلت حصدت الأندية الإنكليزية ألقاب المسابقة، فتوج ليفربول عامي 1977 و1978 ونوتنغهام فورست عامي 1979 و1980 ثم فاز ليفربول في العام 1981 وأستون فيلا في العام 1982، وفي نهاية الثمانينات، برز بنادي آي سي ميلان الإيطالي إذ تمكن من الفوز بنسختي 1989 و1990 وفرض نفسه أحد أقوى الأندية في المسابقة في هذه الحقبة بعد أن فاز بلقب 1994، بعد عام على سقوطه في نهائي 1993  أمام مرسيليا الفرنسي والمثير للجدل انه لم يتم سحب البطولة من النادي  الفرنسي ,فقد تم اجراء فحص للمنشطات للاعبي الفريق الفرنسي بعد المباراة  ونتائج الفحص كانت ايجابية على كل اللاعبين وأثبتت تعاطيهم للمنشطات  المحظورة، والجدير ذكره أنه في موسم 1985-1986 تغيّر  اسم المسابقة ليصبح دوري أبطال أوروبا كما تغير نظام البطولة وبات عدد  الأندية المشاركة 32 تتوزع على مجموعات بعد أن يخوض البعض منها أدواراً  تمهيدية.











يرجع تاريخ اول كأس للبطولة الي عام 1950 حيث كان هدية من جريدة لوكيب 
الفرنسية ، ووفقا للنظام السائد وقتها استطاع فريق ريـال مدريد امتلاك هذه الكأس 
مدي الحياة بعد الفوز بها للمرة السادسة عام 1967م .
تم تصميم الكأس الجديدة عن طريق صانع الجواهر السويسري جورج ستادلمان ، وهو من الفضة 
الخالصة ويبلغ وزنه 8 كجم وتقدر قيمته بنحو 10 الآف فرانك سويسري منقوش عليه عبارة 
" COUPE DES CLUBS CHAMPIONS EUROPENS " ويتم منح البطل نسخة مقلدة 
من هذه الكأس تبلغ حوالي 80% من وزنه الأصلي ليحتفظ بها دائما ، اما الكأس الاصلية فتعود الي 
الاتحاد الاوربي بعد عام .
قرر الاتحاد الاوربي لكرة القدم في عام 2001 الغاء قاعدة امتلاك النادي للكأس (المستخدمة قديما) 
وتم استبدالها بشعار ازرق يمنح للاندية التي تتمكن من الحصول علي البطولة 3 مرات متتالية او 
5 مرات بشكل متفرق ، ويعتبر فريق إيه سي ميلان هو الفريق الوحيد الذي حاز علي شارة الفائز 
المتعدد .


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



نـــبذة عن الفريقين 


الاسم الكامل : نادي برشلونة لكرة القدم

سنة التأسيس : 1899 (111 سنة )

الملعب : الكامب نو

رئيس النادي : ساندرو روسيل

مدرب النادي : جوسيب غوارديولا



الاسم الكامل : باير ليفركوزن

تاريخ التأسيس : 27 نوفمبر 1903

مدرب الفريق : روبين دوت

رئيس النادي : فولفجانج هولزهوسير




الاسم : جوسيب غوارديولا أيسالا
تاريخ الولادة : 18/01/1971
مكان الولادة : سانتبيدور
الجنسية : أسباني



الاسم : روبين دوت 
تاريخ الميلاد : 24 / 1 / 1965
مكان الميلاد : كولن 
الجنسية : ألماني 







الاسم : تشافي هيرنانديز 

 تاريخ الميلاد :25/01/1980

 مكان الولادة :تاراسا
 الجنسية :اسبانيا
 الطول :170 سم
 الوزن :68 كلج

 المركز :وسط
الرقم : 6



الاسم : ليونيل اندريس ميسي تاريخ الميلاد :24/06/1987
 مكان الولادة :روساريو
 الجنسية :الأرجنتين
 الطول :169 سم
 الوزن :67 كلج
 المركز :مهاجم
الرقم : 10 


الاسم : سيسك فابريغاس
 تاريخ الميلاد : 11/05/1987
 مكان الولادة : فوينتيلبيلا
الجنسية : اسباني
الطول : .170 سم
الوزن : 65 كجم
المركز : وسط
 الرقم : 4






 الاسم : رولفيز سيمونس
 تاريخ الميلاد : 21 / 1 / 1982
 مكان الميلاد : Ibbenbüren
الجنسية : ألماني
الطول : 191 سم
الوزن : 83 كلج
المركز : وسط
 الرقم : 6






الاسم : شتيفان كيسلينج
تاريخ الميلاد : 25 / 1 / 1984
مكان الميلاد : Lichtenfels
الجنسية : ألماني
الطول : 191 سم
الوزن : 78 كلج
المركز : مهاجم
الرقم : 11


الاسم:مايكل بالاك 
 النادي: 
باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا
تاريخ الميلاد: 26 /11/1976
العمر: 35
الطول: 189 سم
الوزن: 88 كيلوغرام
المركز: وسط
 الرقم:13









في الختام احب ان ادكركم بنتيجه الدهاب حيث فاز برشلونه بتلاته اهداف مقابل هدف لليفر كوزن

ومن هنا الشيئ الواضح ان برشلونه ضمن التاهل لكن الكره المستديره ليس لها قوانيين ولا حتي ثوابت

الف شكر علي مروركم واتمني يعجبكم التقديم 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

 1_ لمن تتوقع الفوز؟
2 _ هل ميسي قادر علي تخطي حاجز 12 هدف في هذه البطوله ويدخل التاريخ ؟
3_ هل برشلونه ضمن التاهل لدور القادم ام لي لفر كوزن رائي اخر؟
4_ هل برشلونه قادر علي الاحتفاظ بلقب البطوله علما انه لم يستطع اي فريق الاحتفاض بالكاس مرتين متاتاليتين في السنين الاخيره ؟
5 _ كلمه حره حول التقديم؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب امام على الابداع  الروعة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					



1_ لمن تتوقع الفوز؟
برشلونة
2 _ هل ميسي قادر علي تخطي حاجز 12 هدف في هذه البطوله ويدخل التاريخ ؟
نعم بالتاكيد
3_ هل برشلونه ضمن التاهل لدور القادم ام لي لفر كوزن رائي اخر؟
ضمن برشلونة الترشح دون جدال
4_ هل برشلونه قادر علي الاحتفاظ بلقب البطوله علما انه لم يستطع اي فريق الاحتفاض بالكاس مرتين متاتاليتين في السنين الاخيره ؟
هذه السنة لااعتقد مستواه ليس جيدا بالكفاية التي تؤهله للمحافظة على اللقب
5 _ كلمه حره حول التقديم؟
رائع جدا جدا لك كل الشكر الحبيب امام







تحياتي يارائع
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					



 1_ لمن تتوقع الفوز؟
برشلـــــــــــــــــــــــــونة 
2 _ هل ميسي قادر علي تخطي حاجز 12 هدف في هذه البطوله ويدخل التاريخ ؟
بالتأكيد ميسى قادر على تخطى هذا الرقم واضافة رقم قياسى جديد ..
3_ هل برشلونه ضمن التاهل لدور القادم ام لي لفر كوزن رائي اخر؟
لا اظن ان الفريق الضيف قادر على فعل شئ وبرشلونة ضمن التأهل بنسبة 99% 
4_ هل برشلونه قادر علي الاحتفاظ بلقب البطوله علما انه لم يستطع اي فريق الاحتفاض بالكاس مرتين متاتاليتين في السنين الاخيره ؟
من الصعوبة بمكان تحديد من يفوز باللقب على الرغم من امكانيات برشلونة ولاعبيه ..
5 _ كلمه حره حول التقديم؟

ياولد بقيت ختيييييييييييييير ... 






شكراً يا ابو عشرين :kaso2:
وبالتوفيق لبرشلونة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي 					 


1_ لمن تتوقع الفوز؟
برشلونة
2 _ هل ميسي قادر علي تخطي حاجز 12 هدف في هذه البطوله ويدخل التاريخ ؟
نعم بالتاكيد
3_ هل برشلونه ضمن التاهل لدور القادم ام لي لفر كوزن رائي اخر؟
ضمن برشلونة الترشح دون جدال
4_ هل برشلونه قادر علي الاحتفاظ بلقب البطوله علما انه لم يستطع اي فريق الاحتفاض بالكاس مرتين متاتاليتين في السنين الاخيره ؟
هذه السنة لااعتقد مستواه ليس جيدا بالكفاية التي تؤهله للمحافظة على اللقب
5 _ كلمه حره حول التقديم؟
رائع جدا جدا لك كل الشكر الحبيب امام



اربعة من الاسئلة تمت الاجابة عليها صاااااح
الخامس نشوف اجابته شهر خمسة



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*سجل سجل يا تاريخ اول لاعب يسجل خمسة اهداف في مباراة واحدة  في دوري ابطال اوروبا

انا ميسي كبيرهم من الصغر انا ليو عاشق متعة العالم والطرب الله ...... الله علي ميسي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميسي ميسي هو  هو


*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					







ليو ليو وحدو وحدو 
نجم الكرة الارجنتينية صاحب القدم الذهبية 
انه ارجنتيني يا عيني يا عيني 
للجنون فنون و هذا ساحر العيون
جن جنونه يا ناس هذا غير الناس 
,,,,,,,

حتى اعدائه يتحدثون عنه  !
عبرت صحيفة "آس" المدريدية عن جنونها الكبير بما فعله النجم الأرجنتيني "ليونيل ميسي" بعد خماسيته في مرمى "باير ليفركوزن" الألماني .

الصحيفة قالت أنه سجل الهدف رقم "53" في ظرف "49 مباراة" مع البارسا والمنتخب الأرجنتيني في ظرف "7 أشهر" , كما أنه سجل "8 أهداف" في ظرف "أسبوع واحد" , بينما في الشهر الماضي سجل "15 هدفاً" في "7 مباريات" , وهو الآن وصل هدفه رقم "228" مع البارسا ليكون على بعد "7 أهداف" من الأسطورة "سيزار رودريغيث - 235 هدف" هداف برشلونه التاريخ  , مع العلم أن نجمنا الحالي إحتاج فقط لـ "8 مواسم" مع البارسا مقابل "17 موسماً" لنظيره الأسطوري .

ليس هذا فقط بل إنه سجل الـ "هاتريك" رقم "6" في الموسم الحالي بعدما فعل ذلك ضد "ملقا" , "أوساسونا" , "أتليتكو مدريد" و "مايوركا" في "الليغا" و "بلزن" في "الأبطال" وكذلك ضد "سويسرا" مع المنتخب , بينما سجل "رباعية" ضد "فالنسيا" في "الليغا" وأخيراً "خماسية" ضد "باير ليفركوزن" , ولذا جنّ جنون "واين روني" الذي قال عنه بعد أداءه اليوم : "( ميسي ) هو بالنسبة لي الأفضل في التاريخ" .

هذا ويعد آخر لاعبٍ سجل "5 أهداف" في "الأبطال" بمسماها القديم "الكأس الأوروبية" هو "سورين ليربي" الذي سجل مع "أياكس" الهولندي في مرمى "أومونيا" في موسم "79/80" , مع العلم أنه وصل للهدف رقم "49" في "الأبطال" وبهذه الطريقة يكون قد عادل رقم نجم ريال مدريد الاول على الاطلاق "ألفريدو دي ستيفانو" في تاريخ البطولة بمختلف مسمياتها وأنظمتها  .

و من هنا جاء أسم : عجبكو(ميسي)  



*

----------

